# Driving for Uber puts us at huge insurance risk?



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

Just read the following thread on reddit about the risk of driving for Uber. If you run into any accident, you may get screwed up. Is this true ?

(Search 'reddit uber dirver' on Google, and find the topic 'Just figured out that driving for Uber puts me at huge insurance risk'.)

Hi Antoinebugleboy!

Thanks for reaching out to us.

Here are the insurance requirements to partner with Uber:

You are required to carry a personal insurance policy in at least the amount required of all motor vehicles by your state.

There is also a commercial liability policy of $1 million per incident, which covers rideshare drivers’ liability from the time a driver accepts a trip request through the Uber app until completion of the trip. This policy is excess to your own policy, but it acts as primary if your own policy is not available for any reason.

Please note that this is a policy that covers your liability to others; in other words, it applies where you are responsible for bodily injury and property damage to others. Please make sure that you carry the appropriate insurance to cover damage to your own vehicle (collision insurance) or to yourself (health insurance or personal injury protection), because this commercial policy does not cover damage to you or your vehicle. Health insurance is available on your state’s health insurance exchange.

There is also uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage (UM/UIM) of $1 million per incident, which covers bodily injury in case some other motorist causes an accident and doesn’t carry adequate insurance. This UM/UIM covers bodily injury to yourself and to any passengers in your vehicle, from the time you accept a trip request until completion of the trip.

Have a great day!

XXX Uber Support


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

If this is TRUE, it would seem to be a GAP to big for drivers and regulators to ignore....not to mention drivers insurance companies.that is unless they are all taking a "You Got Yourself Into This, Get Yourself Out" approach.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe that one comment on the reddit thread points out that the CSR response does not correspond to what is posted by Uber about its insurance.


----------



## Albert Stan (Aug 31, 2014)

You mean that what CRS said was not true. It is hardly to believe as the CRS also works for Uber, and they should be well-educated on the policies.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

So does Uber's insurance cover damage to your vehicle? Because a normal insurance policy specifically voids coverage if you are driving comercially.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

And, there is a huge deductible which you cover.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I think it is safe to say that we are all rolling the dice by playing the driver ride share game. If any of us drivers get into a wreck and someone was injured, it's standard operating procedure for attorneys to sue everyone. Driver included. It's a shotgun approach that they all do. I imagine our personal insurance will run and hide as soon as they discover we are running some sort of coyote cab company with our private autos. (I am assuming that you, like me, have not notified Geico that you're up all night being an Uber driver.) We had better hope that Uber provides us with a top notch attorney or else be prepared to pay for your own. Personally, the liability aspect of this game frightens me. Uber claims they "have our backs" but then again, Uber said we would all make more money when they lowered their rates because we'd get more fares. How has that been working out for everyone?


----------

